# sphinx Cal 10 Balance staff



## stdape (Mar 9, 2018)

Need what part number it is a Sphinx Pocket Watch Cal 10. Needs a Balance Staff.


----------



## simon2 (Dec 5, 2010)

Do you have a picture of the front plate?


----------



## stdape (Mar 9, 2018)

Hi Simon picture of the Front Plate. You mentioned somewhere that has pictures of a lot of them, where is it?

https://www.dropbox.com/s/2f1njy82jpsjhx7/DSCN0521.JPG?dl=0


----------



## simon2 (Dec 5, 2010)

What diameter, is that movement?


----------



## stdape (Mar 9, 2018)

40mm

i can not seem to find anywhere on pocket watch front plates any chance of a link


----------



## simon2 (Dec 5, 2010)

Sorry, but more questions

where did you get the name " Sphinx" from.

are you able to remove and measure the damaged staff?


----------



## stdape (Mar 9, 2018)

Sphinx is on the Movement, with Cal 10. I will take balance apart tomorrow thanks for your patience.Never done this and waiting for a block to do so, hopefully will be here tomorrow


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

i have some very old swiss parts books i looked at, and nothing shows a "sphinx" swiss made movement, and these books have very obscure names!!

So i havent a clue, possibly best bet is to measure the staff and use the Ronda book x ref to identify something similar...............


----------



## stdape (Mar 9, 2018)

Thanks Harry sending to simons, as never taken apart a balance. I got some staff books, but all the info i got is above. Sphinx is on the movement, but never found anything either


----------

